# aide internet macintosh



## nono36400 (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde
Jais récupère un vieux macintosh se/30
Avec une carte macon+ tk/tp avec prise rj45
System macintosh F1-7.1
Je lais relier sur mon ordinateur portable via au port 
Ethernet
Et jais installé mac tcp mes je ni connais pas grand chose jaimerais 
Men servirez pour internet 

Et ma connexion internet et partage sous Windows seven

merci


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juin 2010)

Ben t'as de l'espoir d'utiliser un SE/30 pour internet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2010)

Hello, le SE30 était une merveilleuse machine (c'était mon premier Mac à moi que j'ai eu, d'occasion, en 94, après avoir bossé deux ans sur les Mac de ma boite et de ses clients :love &#8230; A la fin des années 80, mais vouloir se connecter à internet avec lui, c'est un peu comme vouloir tirer une remorque de 20 tonnes avec une 2CV, non seulement tu vas avoir du mal à l'accrocher, mais en plus, quand ça sera fait, tu t'apercevra que le moteur manque par trop de chevaux pour parvenir à faire bouger le bazar !

Pour te donner une idée, j'ai (entre autres) un PowerBook de 2000, à base de processeur G3 à 500 Mhz, soit une machine entre 100 et 150 fois plus rapide que ton SE30, et déjà, il est limite limite pour internet (par exemple, les vidéos en streaming ne passent pas, et certaines pages sont un peu longues à s'afficher), alors, à mon humble avis, oublie cette idée !


----------



## OrdinoMac (21 Juin 2010)

Le SE30 n'est pas trés adapté pour une navigation web. Par contre , ici un se30 en 7.5.3, joue trés bien son rôle pour les newsgroup et pour l'irc.


----------



## cham (20 Juillet 2010)

Bon les gars, vous avez bientôt fini de lui casser le moral avant qu'il ait commencé ?  

Pour ma recette, prenez : 
1 SE/30 jauni à la nicotine syndicale, pour le look ! 
1 un Système 7.1 installé proprement ! 
1 carte ethernet, pour le brancher à la freebox via un câble ethernet (droit) ! 
8 Mo de RAM, pour pouvoir installer Open Transport !
Open Transport 1.1.3 (je crois), pour se connecter en DHCP (vais pas pourrir les réglages de la freebox, et Mac TCP ne fonctionne pas en DHCP) !
Eudora 1.3 ou 1.5 pour envoyer des mails avec en signature "Envoyé de mon SE/30" ! 
Macweb, MacWWW, iCab, pour voir que ça ne marche pas et Netscape 2.0 pour y arriver ! 
Installez tout ça et savourez ! 

Traduction : 
Côté email, j'arrive à envoyer des mails en POP3. 
Côté web, seul Netscape affiche qq trucs : google, macg ! J'étais pas loin de poster ici, mais ça plante quand je valide, les boules ! Et il faut toujours cliquer OK sur des dizaines de fenêtres qui annonces des problèmes de javascript ou que sais-je. 

Donc, c'est pas exploitable, mais pour le fun on peut qq trucs sympa. Les mails fonctionnent très bien. Il paraît qu'il y a même un soft pour twitter, mais sous... Système 6 ! 

A++


----------



## vega12 (21 Juillet 2010)

Je suis sincèrement admiratif de la solution proposé plus haut !

Ceci dit, vouloir utiliser un Mac SE/30, qui était une véritable bombe en 1989, dans l'environnement de 2010 ou le pauvre est totalement dépassé est pour moi du masochisme intellectuel.

Il est tellement agréable de l'utiliser dans les conditions de l'époque...


----------



## Karamazow (22 Juillet 2010)

N'empêche, que vous puissiez accéder à google ou MacGe avec un ordi de 1989, moi je trouve ça excellent !


----------



## vega12 (22 Juillet 2010)

Accéder et Utiliser, là est toute la différence ...

Moi qui est connu le SE/30 dans toute sa splendeur c'est un véritable supplice de le voir dans cet état !

Personnellement je n'y trouve vraiment aucun plaisir !


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> N'empêche, que vous puissiez accéder à google ou MacGe avec un ordi de 1989, moi je trouve ça excellent !



C'est vrai et je ne l'ai fait qu'avec mon LCII en 7.5 ...


----------



## vega12 (22 Juillet 2010)

Ne pas comparer un petit bolide et une boite de pizza !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2010)

vega12 a dit:


> Ne pas comparer un petit bolide et une boite de pizza !



N'exagérons rien, j'ai eu un SE30 pendant quelques années (pas mes débuts sur Mac, mais le premier Mac que j'ai eu "à moi", ceux qui l'ont précédés étaient ceux du boulot), même s'il était plus rapide qu'un LCII, le premier LCIII venu le laissait sur place


----------



## vega12 (23 Juillet 2010)

Vous avez parfaitement raison ! "le premier LCIII venu le laissait sur place "
Ceci dit nous ne parlons pas du tout de la même chose

Le SE/30 a son époque, était la version « sport » et grand luxe du SE qui lui était plutôt réservé au grand public.
Pour faire une analogie avec les voitures le SE était la voiture de monsieur tout le monde et le SE/30 une Ferrari. 

En ce qui concerne la famille des LC (I, II, III) ils ont été des machines très communes et grand public avec la seule particularité le format de leurs boitiers en forme de boite à pizza. Aucun des trois modèles na eu « laura » du SE/30 en son temps.

Il est à noter que la cote des vieux Macs reflète parfaitement cet état de fait. Les LC sont extrêmement bon marché quand le prix des SE/30 senvole. Idem si vous faite une comparaison entre le SE et le SE/30.

En résumé je dis simplement que ramené dans le contexte de lépoque des deux modèles il est difficile de faire une comparaison Dun coté une voiture de sport de lautre un modèle très banal.

Concernant le branchement sur le net. Jadmire sincèrement la technique mais je ny vois aucun plaisir car les micros, fleuront de leurs époques, sont quasiment inutilisable et à l'agonie !

Je termine en disant que là est mon point de vue mais seulement le mien et heureusement !


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> N'exagérons rien, j'ai eu un SE30 pendant quelques années (pas mes débuts sur Mac, mais le premier Mac que j'ai eu "à moi", ceux qui l'ont précédés étaient ceux du boulot), même s'il était plus rapide qu'un LCII, le premier LCIII venu le laissait sur place



Mais pas un LCII avec une Presto + (68040/66) !  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2010)

Je pense que ce qui fait la "côte" du SE30, c'est surtout sa rareté, parce que vu le nombre ce ces machines parties au pilon, il doit commencer à ne plus en rester beaucoup. Ils partageaient effectivement avec les Ferrari (pour reprendre ta comparaison) une certaine "fragilité mécanique" qui a fait que malgré le grand nombre produit, il n'en reste guère, entre les cartes mères H.S. au premier débranchement intempestif sur le port ADB (plus de clavier ni de souris), et les différents problèmes de vidéo qui les affectaient de façon chronique, ça a été une véritable hécatombe (lorsque j'étais responsable informatique d'une compagnie du groupe AGF, au début de la seconde moitié des années 90, j'en ai personnellement fait détruire une bonne centaine pour ces raisons, tandis que les SE (pourtant plus vieux de deux bonnes années), eux, continuaient bravement leur carrière dans les services, comme "machines traitement de texte" secondés par RagTime 3.2).



vega12 a dit:


> Je termine en disant que là est mon point de vue mais seulement le mien et heureusement !



C'est ton avis, et tu le partage, en somme !


----------



## OrdinoMac (25 Juillet 2010)

Le SE30 est indispensable de nos jours. On ne peut concevoir la consultation de fr.comp.ordinosaures avec autre chose que MacSoup et un se30, de même pour fr.comp.sys.mac.*



Dit-il en postant depuis un iPad


----------

